# 3d shoots this weekend



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

I know carleton sportsman club is having a 3d shoot

who else? 

I heard that Washtenaw and maybee were shooting


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

There is a indoor 3D charity shoot tonight (Saturday) at Grand Valley Sporting Goods Starting at 5PM to benefit the American Cancer Society - Cost is a donation of $10 plus there will be other fun shoots to test your skills.


----------

